# New calls I picked up



## okiegobblers (Feb 20, 2015)

Recently purchased an ICOtec GC350 and an Ed Weddle open reed. Really pleased with both calls. The 350 has great volume, remote range and programmability. Wildlife technologies provides the programed calls. Their website seems to have a wide range of predator calls to purchase and download. The open reed is equally impressive. For a hand call it has excellent volume and pitch range. Looking forward to getting these calls out in the field soon!


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

They are both great calls if you go to icotec.com and type in free sounds in the search box they have about 12 free sounds you can get they are great sounding too


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great start, the hand call is the highlight.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Agreed, Nice looking hand call. Can't go wrong with one of his calls.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Looks like ya got the goods. Now starts the tough part. Endless learning. Your turkey hunting back ground is gonna help but these critters are much smarter and when the coyote talk back... its rarely a good thing.


----------



## okiegobblers (Feb 20, 2015)

Rick you are right. Buying the right equipment is one thing. Learning how to effectively use it is the challenge.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Just saw this post, Good Luck with your new hobby and your new calls. If you do a little searching on the web you can find quite a few free sounds also.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

There's some good sounds on this site mr cronk put some good ones on here


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Yes sir he did. I have killed with the sounds and his killer call and flagship howler.


----------

